# Phottix Building Odin Transceiver Tech into Mitros flash units



## jhanken (Sep 18, 2013)

Saw this tidbit at PhotoRumors, Phottix is integrating their radio flash trigger system into their Mitros TTL flash:

http://photorumors.com/2013/09/18/phottix-announces-mitros-ttl-transceiver-flash-with-built-in-radio-trigger/#more-49486

Thinking this may be a better way to do off-camera flash. Nothing on pricing yet, and the Mitros flash goes for $350 for a full TTL flash that Dave Hobby really likes. Don't know yet what the cost will be with transceiver baked in.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2013/07/phottix-mitros-nikon-review-real-deal.html

Anyone use the Phottix Odin flash trigger system and can compare it to the PocketWizard tools? How about the Phottix flashes, anyone use those?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 29, 2013)

Now that would be very interesting indeed.


----------



## surapon (Oct 5, 2013)

jhanken said:


> Saw this tidbit at PhotoRumors, Phottix is integrating their radio flash trigger system into their Mitros TTL flash:
> 
> http://photorumors.com/2013/09/18/phottix-announces-mitros-ttl-transceiver-flash-with-built-in-radio-trigger/#more-49486
> 
> ...




Dear Mr. jhanken
Yes, " Anyone use the Phottix Odin flash trigger system"--Yes, I use Phottix Odin , 1 Transmiter and 4 receivers for 6-7 months already, and fell in love with this TTL Easy operation---with out thinking or setting during the wedding job ( Just set up one time before operate), and the 3 flashes photos are great ( 95-98% of total flash pictures are great). Yes, my 3 light staffs must follow my direction as best as they can ---yes, just 2-5% errors in location of flashes, because of the big crowd in the wedding ceremony..
But, for pocket wizard tool, I just use only 1 time, and I do not know how to adjust each flash, and I get not good photos , because of my low technical brain---May be high tech." Know how" of average Photographers = know how to produce the great Flash photos by Pocket Wizard.

Have A GREAT DAY, sir.
Surapon


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 7, 2013)

The announcement had said the new Mitros+ flashes would be "available October 3". I have not seen them listed for sale anywhere, though. Anyone know?

The price would have to be lower than the Canon 600, and the 600 has been pretty cheap at $499.00 lately. The fact that the Phottix can do 2nd curtain sync off camera and the 600 can't would not be enough for them to get away charging the same or more than OEM. At least I don't think so.

On the other hand, since neither Nikon nor Sony produce a radio flash at present, Phottix might try to price these flashes high, based on their eventual release of Nikon and Sony versions.


----------



## Chris Burch (Oct 7, 2013)

The Phottix Mitros + was announced weeks ago...

http://www.lightingrumours.com/radio-enabled-phottix-mitros-flash-officially-announced-4681


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 7, 2013)

Announced weeks ago yes. But available where?


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 8, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Announced weeks ago yes. But available where?


$450 on phottix web site online store

I have not been able to find these in china yet 

i'm in shanghai now and will see if i can find them this week


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 8, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Announced weeks ago yes. But available where?
> ...



So $49 less than a 600-EX-RT new or $70 more than a 600-EX-RT from Canon via the refurbished store. Doesn't seem like much of a deal to me.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 8, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



depends if you already have a heavy investment in the odin system like me also canon refurb store is only for USA so the rest of the world get screwed and everywhere else is more expensive anyway. But also I expect thats their MSRP i would think once they are available they can be had cheaper which is why i'm trying to find them locally so i can haggle


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 9, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I very seriously considered the Odin system before deciding, despite its limitations on my current bodies, that the RF system was a better investment for me. 

My point was rather, look how far we have come, I still have a working set of Yongnuo RF-602's, at $30 a set they beat the likes of Pocket Wizard by miles, at less than 1/10 the price. Now we are into 80-90% the cost of the thing they are copying, there has been a quantum shift in the way this third party flash equipment is viewed and valued. 

Obviously if you have a heavy investment in one system or another it becomes a daunting prospect to consider a switch. But for new users a lot more thought on where you want to end up is time well spent, I spent a lot of time weighing up my options and am 100% happy with the choices I made even though the initial investment might have been more or my early functionality reduced.

Flashes are becoming like tripods, we all buy two or three we wish we hadn't before ending up with the one we should have bought in the first place. 

http://www.bythom.com/support.htm


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice, they also support Strator triggers, so I could get a few and not need any new receivers  And then upgrade to the Odin when I want, and get full TTL/remote manual. All depends on how much these are over the regular Mitros if it's really worth it or not.

Either way, this is a very positive thing. More competition in this space is badly needed.


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 10, 2013)

I know they always release Canon versions first, but in this case they should have started with the Nikon version. Nikon has no RF flash, so they could have sold a lot of them fast for that price or maybe more. 

Not that I'm complaining though.


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 10, 2013)

Can someone post a link to the page where the item is for sale? It is not for sale on the Phottix store when I look.


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 12, 2013)

PICK cannot find the Mitros+ for sale anywhere. Not on the Phottix store site either. I see people claiming otherwise though. Can anyone post a link to this thing on sale in the US? Thanks.


----------



## surapon (Oct 12, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> PICK cannot find the Mitros+ for sale anywhere. Not on the Phottix store site either. I see people claiming otherwise though. Can anyone post a link to this thing on sale in the US? Thanks.



Dear ScottyP

http://www.amazon.com/Phottix-Mitros-TTL-Flash-Canon/dp/B00C4XC8F6

Enjoy
Surapon
PS, They sell at Norman Camera and Video store in USA.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 12, 2013)

Surapon, that is the Mitros, not the Mitros+. The Mitros+ is different.


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 12, 2013)

Correct. Looking for the Mitros+, which is the new one with the built-in wireless transmitter & receiver trigger. Not the regular Mitros flash. 
Cannot find it, though others seem to say they know where it is, and how much it is. I am unable to find it using either Google or the Phottix website. Am I just missing it? Is it available in Asia, but not available in the US?


----------



## surapon (Oct 13, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Surapon, that is the Mitros, not the Mitros+. The Mitros+ is different.



Thanks, Dear Sir.
Sorry, I miss understand , The Name is very Close in spelling.---Sorry for Wrong Help.
Surapon
PS, For Mitro + just announce, and you have to wait for the end of this October, 2013

" Price and Availability -

The new Mitros + has a suggested retail price of $449.99 USD, though I would expect the street price is more likely around $399.

The Canon version will start shipping in October 2013. A Nikon-compatible version is scheduled to be released by the end of the year
- See more at: http://flashhavoc.com/phottix-mitros-with-built-in-ttl-radio-announced/#sthash.JDFbF3Vl.dpuf ".

http://flashhavoc.com/phottix-mitros-with-built-in-ttl-radio-announced/


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, I saw these on lightingrumors.com and became very interested. I have the Odin system and it's GREAT. Many advantages over other systems including: price, ease of use, speed and quality. Love them.

My 580EXII has never failed me. It's a fantastic flash. But at used prices, it's only $50 less expensive than a new Mitros +. The only decent advantage my 580EXII has is better weather sealing. But it's not a big advantage for me. With a built-in radio and cost, the Mitros + is a no-brainer for me. Let alone the 2x longer warranty than Canon.

Now if only Phottix would come out with a high-powered bare bulb flash.... ;D


----------



## Hydrogen (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Correct. Looking for the Mitros+, which is the new one with the built-in wireless transmitter & receiver trigger. Not the regular Mitros flash.
> Cannot find it, though others seem to say they know where it is, and how much it is. I am unable to find it using either Google or the Phottix website. Am I just missing it? Is it available in Asia, but not available in the US?



Looks like it's available now:
http://www.phottixstore.com/store/phottix-mitros-ttl-transceiver-flash.html


----------

